# ترسبات الماء



## حسن حلاوي لبنان (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد حضر عندي مندوب لشركة تقوم ببيع الفلاتر لتنقية مياه الشرب من التلوث وقام بفحص الماءالذي اشرب انا وعاءلتي عبر عملية ال electrolys فاصبح لون الماء اصفر وظهرت الترسبات ,اما ماء الفلتر اصبحت صفراء لكن دون ترسبات.

ثم عبر ال TDS meter كانت النتيجة: 200 للماء الذي اشرب و 15 لماء الفلتر.

الرجل يقول ان الترسبات الذي ظهرت لدي هي تلوث
ولكن بعض الناس حذروني من هذه الفلاتر لانها تزيل الاملاح من الماء فمارايكم???


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع هو خدعة كيميائية من ناحية لعمل دعاية لبيع مثل هذه الفلاتر وهي وحدات معالجة مياه بواسطة الضغط الاسموزي المعاكس . اما الماء فيحتوي على املاح وهذه هي الاهم في الموضوع حيث ان الانسان يستفيد من هذه الاملاح لبناء الكالسيوم بشكل خاص في العظام والتخلص من هذه الاملاح من مياه الشرب يقلل من فائدة الماء وبالتالي لا انصح باستخدام اي من هذه الفلاتر عدا نظام الفلترة العادي الذي يخلص الماء من العوالق والشوائب فقط . اما مواصفات مياه الشرب فيجب ان تكون tds نسبة الاملاح الذائبة بين 300 و 700 جزء / مليون. ولا داعي لتنزيلها عن هذا التركيز . والله الموفق


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 مارس 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع هو خدعة كيميائية من ناحية لعمل دعاية لبيع مثل هذه الفلاتر وهي وحدات معالجة مياه بواسطة الضغط الاسموزي المعاكس . اما الماء فيحتوي على املاح وهذه هي الاهم في الموضوع حيث ان الانسان يستفيد من هذه الاملاح لبناء الكالسيوم بشكل خاص في العظام والتخلص من هذه الاملاح من مياه الشرب يقلل من فائدة الماء وبالتالي لا انصح باستخدام اي من هذه الفلاتر عدا نظام الفلترة العادي الذي يخلص الماء من العوالق والشوائب فقط . اما مواصفات مياه الشرب فيجب ان تكون tds نسبة الاملاح الذائبة بين 300 و 700 جزء / مليون. ولا داعي لتنزيلها عن هذا التركيز . والله الموفق


الخ الفاضل ايه رايك في الكلام ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170002.html#post1556482 برجاء مراجعة النسبة فقط واحب اسال الاخوة الكرام ايه رايكم في مياه الشرب المعباءة التي تباع في الاسواق هل نشرب منها ام لا...... اما بالنسبة للخدعة الكيميائية فهي غير موجودة لان المياة ال احنا بنشرب منها هي مياه كلها ملوثات كالحديد-الرصاص-منجنيز-امونيا-قصدير-زنك............الخ.
وده بالطبع لما بتزيد بالزيادة الموجوده في مياه الشرب .. اما مياه الفلتر فهي بدون ملوثات ........ علي فكرة انا لست بتاجر انا فقط مركب الفلتر دة عندي من3 سنوات وتحليلاتي الحمد لله كويسة انا وافراد الاسرة


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 مارس 2010)

محمد يس11 قال:


> الخ الفاضل ايه رايك في الكلام ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170002.html#post1556482 برجاء مراجعة النسبة فقط واحب اسال الاخوة الكرام ايه رايكم في مياه الشرب المعباءة التي تباع في الاسواق هل نشرب منها ام لا...... اما بالنسبة للخدعة الكيميائية فهي غير موجودة لان المياة ال احنا بنشرب منها هي مياه كلها ملوثات كالحديد-الرصاص-منجنيز-امونيا-قصدير-زنك............الخ.
> وده بالطبع لما بتزيد بالزيادة الموجوده في مياه الشرب .. اما مياه الفلتر فهي بدون ملوثات ........ علي فكرة انا لست بتاجر انا فقط مركب الفلتر دة عندي من3 سنوات وتحليلاتي الحمد لله كويسة انا وافراد الاسرة


 وممكن نحلل اي عينة في المعمل


----------



## محمود كمياء (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اى ماء يحتوى على املاح وتحليل الاملاح كميائيا تظهر الترسبات والون الاصفر فى الماء اى هذ ليست ملوثات
ام للتخلص من الاتربة والمواد العالقة نستخدم مرحلتين فقط مرحلة مبدئية ومرحل الكربونية
اما بالنسبة لتعليق الاخ يسن ان الاملاح فى الماء غنية بالكالسيوم والمغاتسيوم والمواد الفيدة والمنظمات الماء العالمي تنصح ان يكون ماء الشرب من 400-500 جزء فى المليون
اما من النحية العلمية فعندما تكون الملاح فى الماء قليلة تكون فى حالة عدم ثبات لان كل ملح فى المياة لة مقدار معين حتى يصل الى الاتزان لذلك فان الاملاح فى الماء تعوض نقصها من جسم الانسان فلهذا تسبب هشاشة العظام وبعض الامراض


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الافاضل
كما ذكرت الاملاح التي في الماء هي الاساس في الفائدة من هذه المياه وبطبيعة الجسم البشري يأخذ حاجته من الماء من اية سوائل يشربها الانسان ويعتمد تركيز الاملاح في كل دولة حسب درجة حرارة تلك الدولة بسبب خروج الاملاح من الجسم عند التعرق ولذلك المدى واسع اما ما يخص الملوثات فهناك مواصفات خاصة بكل معدن ينصح بعدم تجاوزها نظرا لخطورة بعض مركبات المعادن على صحة الانسان . وانا ما ازال اصر على ان الماء العادي النقي لا يحتاج الى وحدات تنقية او فلترة غير عادية وكذلك فان الطبخ في هذه المياه يعيد الى الماء بعض الاملاح اما شرب الماء فقط بعد الفلترة فانه قد يؤدي الى حاجة الانسان للتعويض عن بعض الاملاح التي تم سحبها من الماء وخاصة الكالسيوم . واسال الله ان يحفظ الجميع من التلوث ومضاره


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تاليا بعض مواصفات مياه الشرب عندنا
*TEST*​*METHOD*
*UNIT*
*RESULTS*​
*P
H @25C°​*
*ASTM D - 1293*
*-*
*8.15*​*CONDUCTIVITY @ 25C*​*
*​*
°​*
*ASTM D - 1125*
*µ*​*
*​*
s/Cm​*
*351*​*TOTAL HARDNESS AS CaCO*​*
*​*
3​*
*ASTM D - 1126*
*PPM *
*126*​*Ca-HARDNESS AS CaCO*​*
*​*
3​*
*ASTM D - 1126*
*PPM *
*90*​*Mg-HARDNESS AS CaCO*​*
*​*
3​*
*ASTM D - 1126*
*PPM *
*36*​*SILICA AS SiO*​*
*​*
2​*
*ASTM D - 859*
*PPM *
*11*​*TOTAL DISSOLVE SOLDS ( T.D.S )*​*MHI 32/117*
*PPM *
*245.7*​*TURBIDITY*​*ASTM D - 1889*
*NTU*
*0.50*​*ALKALINITY AS CaCO*​*
*​*
3​*
*ASTM D - 1067*
*PPM *
*88*​*R- CHLORINE ( R- Cl*​*
*​*
2)​*
*ASTM D - 1253*
*PPM *
*0.60*​*TOTAL IRON (T.Fe )*​*MHI 98/117*
*PPB*
*33*​*CHLORIDE ( Cl*​

*ppm*
*37.27*​


----------



## حيدر الملاح (18 مارس 2010)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء موضوع الاملاح الموجودة في الماء يمكن ازالتها من الماء واخذهها عن طريق ثاني هي الاكلات اليومية التي لاتخلو اي وجبة منها حيث ان التنقية عن طريق التناضح العكسي تزيل الكثير من الجراثيم والطفيليات ناهيك عن المركبات الاخرى الضارة

مع تحياتي


----------



## kadhim ali (19 مارس 2010)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> الى الاخوة الاعزاء موضوع الاملاح الموجودة في الماء يمكن ازالتها من الماء واخذهها عن طريق ثاني هي الاكلات اليومية التي لاتخلو اي وجبة منها حيث ان التنقية عن طريق التناضح العكسي تزيل الكثير من الجراثيم والطفيليات ناهيك عن المركبات الاخرى الضارة
> 
> مع تحياتي


 الاخوان جمعيا والاستاذ حيدر لايمكن تعويض الاملاح في الماء ببعض الاكلات كماعبرت!!! هذا اولا حيث من دراسات كثيرة ادت الى نتائج وضعت منظمة الصحة العالمية جداول مقبولة وحدود مسموح بها لمياه الشرب وكل بلد وضع حدودة طبقا للمناخ الجوي (( اقصد مناطق حارة ومناطق باردة)) كما ان وجود الاملاح في الانهر تختلف عن وجودهاعن المواد الغذائية 
اما التقنية عن طريق التنافذ العكسي لا تزيل الجراثيم والطفيليات ؟ والا لماذا نزيلها بالمعالجة الاولية وكذلك اضافة المعقمات بعد الانتاج بل بالعكس تعبر هذه المصنفات وممكن ان تؤدي الى تلف الاغشية حيث توصي الشركات بعدم ترك الاغشية بعد التشغيل بدون مرور ماء خلال 72ساعة او تحفظ بمادة الفورمالين ((فورملديهايد)) 
اما قولك المركبات الاخرى الضارة ؟ فما هي هذه المركبات وكيف يحدث ذلك هل الاغشية لها علم انها ضارة وغير ضارة
اما اللون الاصفر الذي تحدث عنه السائل فهو كما اعتقد نواتج تاكل انابيب ومعدات نقل مياه شرب المدينة وقد يكون طبيعي اعتمادا على نتييجة التحليل والحدود المسموح بها لهذه المركبات اما اذا كان خارج نطاق مستوى المطلوب فهو اكيدا يحتاج الى معالجة اما الاملاح الذائبة الكلية اذا وصلت الى 15 جزء بالمليون فهي غير صحية للشرب وتحتاج الى خلط بالماء الغير معالج حيث النسبة المقبولة وحسب منظمة الصحة العالمية مابين 200-500 وفي بعض الدول الى 700 جزء بالمليون
اما انها خدعة كيميائية فهي غير ذلك تماما شاكرا اصاغكم مع التقدير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين كتيييييييييييرانا شخصيا لا أثق ابدا بالمندوبين وتلك الفلاتر التجارية يعني بطالعولك المي ما بتنشرب ابدا الا مع فلترهمانا كنت اشتري فلاتر كربون من السعودية وجيدة بصراحةبس بعض الفلاتر بتاخد الاملاح الي بيحتاجها الجسم


----------

